# razor accident with f150 on matagorda beach



## captjay (Feb 9, 2005)

On Sunday March 29 there was an accident on Matagorda beach involving a Polaris Razor and a ford F150 that injured 4 people. Due to the accident, there is an article in the Daily Tribune today where the Matagorda County Sheriffs Department and Commissioners Court has said there will be no unlicensed vehicles on the beach. They are going to strictly enforce it. This is just an FYI. A shame how the actions of a few can ruin it for everyone.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dang those county commissioners.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Typical " zero tolerance" gov't BS


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Isn't driving an unlicensed vehicle on the beach illegal?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

technically every drive-on beach in Texas has always been considered a public roadway, and unlicensed, non-street legal vehicles were always subject to fines but every municipality is different on whether they enforce it. I got pulled over once on the freeport side of SLP for no seat belt while driving late evening looking for birds / bait activity.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bjones2571 said:


> Isn't driving an unlicensed vehicle on the beach illegal?


nope - it's done on Crystal Beach all the time.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Category5 said:


> I got pulled over once on the freeport side of SLP for no seat belt while driving late evening looking for birds / bait activity.


 Looks like you weren't the only one fishing.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Matagorda County allowed side by sides to drive on the beach with a slow moving vehicle emblem and a beach parking pass.

It was really nice to be able to go where most pickups couldn't and fish the surf.

Hope their knee jerk reaction won't be permanent.

TH

* UTV, pickup truck collide on dunes *

Posted: Tuesday, March 31, 2015 3:16 pm | _ Updated: 7:55 am, Wed Apr 1, 2015. _ 
Jonnie Montalbo |  0 comments  
On Sunday, March 29 at approximately 7 p.m. the Matagorda County Sheriffâ€™s Office received a report of a two-vehicle accident at 3-mile cut on Matagorda Beach.
Deputies responded and while en route were advised by dispatch that multiple people were injured and at least one person was â€œinjured bad.â€


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Sad but true... probably no liability insurance on the UTV as well...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> nope - it's done on Crystal Beach all the time.


Depends on when. They have had selective enforcement over the years. When they allowed it many of the property owners bought UTV to run down to the beach, then they enforce.

I had mine on CB many times and only a parking permit was required. To many people running on the dunes and shut it down for the rest.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Just takes one turd in the punch bowl to ruin it for everyone else. That's why we can't have nice things! Retards get into wrecks on the beach...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

MOST people whom own these machines do stupid chit with em.


I did say MOST....not all...and of course...the idiots give the machines and all that ride em a bad name. Sad but true.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Depends on when. They have had selective enforcement over the years. When they allowed it many of the property owners bought UTV to run down to the beach, then they enforce.
> 
> I had mine on CB many times and only a parking permit was required. To many people running on the dunes and shut it down for the rest.


the current enforcement of the rule on Bolivar Peninsula beaches is (basically) as follows:

1. Offroad vehicles (ATVs, SXS, etc) can be used on the beach - they must follow all posted speed limit or other traffic enforcement signs

2. Offroad vehicles must be trailered to the beach - you can't drive them from the beach to your house on a public road.

3. Stay off the dunes

4. Beach parking sticker is required if it is parked on the beach

5. No offroad vehicle or golfcart is allowed to operate adjacent to (along) highway 87.

These rules have been posted several times in the local paper by the County Sheriff's office.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is what the Transportation Code says:

Sec. 663.0371. OPERATION ON BEACH. (a) A person may not operate an all-terrain vehicle on a beach except as provided by this section.
(b) A person operating an all-terrain vehicle on a beach must hold and have in the person's possession a driver's license issued under Chapter 521 or a commercial driver's license issued under Chapter 522.
(c) Except as provided by Chapters 61 and 63, Natural Resources Code, an operator of an all-terrain vehicle may drive the vehicle on a beach that is open to motor vehicle traffic.
(d) Except as provided by Chapters 61 and 63, Natural Resources Code, a person who is authorized to operate an all-terrain vehicle that is owned by the state, a county, or a municipality may drive the all-terrain vehicle on any beach if the vehicle is registered under Section 502.140(b).
(e) The Texas Department of Transportation or a county or municipality may prohibit the operation of an all-terrain vehicle on a beach if the department or the governing body of the county or municipality determines that the prohibition is necessary in the interest of safety.

Matagorda County or municipality can adopt to not allow them on the beach. It would have to be in writing in the municipal code or county law. They can't just say you can't do it any longer and make it so. If it is not on the books then they have to follow state law.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They should just let them operate past 3 mile since they don't maintain anything beyond that anyway. I don't really care either way because both my trucks stay out of the dunes.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sure everyone staying at a beach house trailers their SXS's and golf carts to the beach.....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

JustSlabs said:


> I'm sure everyone staying at a beach house trailers their SXS's and golf carts to the beach.....


It's just the SXS and ORVs that are supposed to be trailered to the beach

golf carts can be driven on public roads.

and I do have neighbors that have been stopped while driving an ATV from the beach to their house.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The razor was coming over a dune and so was the truck


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a bad one






.


----------



## whaler89 (May 17, 2012)

I drive my duramax to the shell bank and then some. I ain't scurred. Fishin gets better once you get past that rig.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Idiots*



Hotrod said:


> The razor was coming over a dune and so was the truck


Shouldn't be driving on the dunes anyway. Way to f it up for everyone!


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Bout time they done this! Tired of the many idiots flying up and down the beach and dunes in their utvs and atvs acting foolish at Matagorda beach. I cant believe there isnt more accidents the way some people drive them.


----------



## FRouse13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Only takes a couple of idiots to screw everyone. We were there as a family in our ranger that day and saw the "group" that was camped out at 3 mile cut, not the most responsible looking bunch. One! Nobody, truck nor utv/atv are to be riding on the dunes, two!, there were several dirt bikes racing up and down the beach, three!, out of two weekends in a row of being down there on the beach, one weekend being part of spring break... Not once did I see matagorda county sheriff patrolling like normal. A little police presence may have also prevented the situation from getting out of hand. Myself, My wife and two kids enjoy riding the ranger and getting out to the beach. Some of us go out of way to make them as legal as possible with horns, lights, blinkers, and the required slow moving vehicle placards, DOT approved equipment. Just remember not all utv use is a bad thing, there are some that respect the laws and others trying to enjoy the beach as well. I would like to think they would take a vote or hear other alternatives to requiring utv's to have such restrictions such as DOT regulations same as passenger vehicles and allow those that comply use of their "vehicle" on the beach.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

This law has been on the books for a long time, it is a state law that also governs the speed on Texas beaches (roadways). I was cited in the 80's for riding a 4-wheeler on the beach in Matagorda by the county sheriff. Since then I haven't driven anything on the beach that did not have a plate and inspection sticker.


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sad that it happened but they need to do something about the idiots speeding on the beach. Too many SXS and dirtbikes racing up and down, doing dougnuts and getting in the dunes. They should put the hammer down on anyone driving in the dunes. I know i am in the minority but I like the short-lived pedestrian only section. Didn't have to worry abt the kids and dogs getting run over.


----------



## FRouse13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Actually....http://txdmv.gov/motorists/buying-or-selling-a-vehicle/off-highway-vehicles. Read under the ROV section. But still is up to local government and city municipalities.


----------



## FRouse13 (Jul 19, 2011)

To be operated on public property, ROVs must have:

a brake system,
a muffler system,
a United States Forest Service qualified spark arrester,
head and tail light, and
an Off Highway Vehicle decal issued by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

In N. Carolina many yrs. ago when I lived there, near the beach, no vehicles were allowed on any beach during certain months of the yr. The off months..only ATV's were allowed w/ a permit.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

If it's an illegal vehicle driven on the beach it should be just like illegal hunting fine plus confiscate the vehicle.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> MOST people whom own these machines do stupid chit with em.
> 
> I did say MOST....not all...and of course...the idiots give the machines and all that ride em a bad name. Sad but true.


Yep. My soon to be Ex BIL (can't happen soon enough), the jack wagon he is, decided to get drunk and take one of my cousins out on his razor on property my sister and i both own (and have for sale). He wrecks it, one gets air flighted to the hospital, the other by ground. Both are ok, but he almost lost his new truck driving job over it.


----------



## FRouse13 (Jul 19, 2011)

That should also go for every illegal vehicle, dirt bikes, utv's and old salty dog beach wagons that can't pass an inspection but still get beach permits... Gonna do it, do it all the way around...


----------



## jenjenkins4 (6 mo ago)

captjay said:


> On Sunday March 29 there was an accident on Matagorda beach involving a Polaris Razor and a ford F150 that injured 4 people. Due to the accident, there is an article in the Daily Tribune today where the Matagorda County Sheriffs Department and Commissioners Court has said there will be no unlicensed vehicles on the beach. They are going to strictly enforce it. This is just an FYI. A shame how the actions of a few can ruin it for everyone.





captjay said:


> On Sunday March 29 there was an accident on Matagorda beach involving a Polaris Razor and a ford F150 that injured 4 people. Due to the accident, there is an article in the Daily Tribune today where the Matagorda County Sheriffs Department and Commissioners Court has said there will be no unlicensed vehicles on the beach. They are going to strictly enforce it. This is just an FYI. A shame how the actions of a few can ruin it for everyone.


 These rules of no off-road vehicles were already in place before we had this accident! And it was the driver that decided to take a right turn and go up in the dunes. I was a passenger in the razr and came very close to loosing my life. And also no one is supposed to be in the dunes at all but if you must know the people in the truck were found at fault! FYI!


----------



## jenjenkins4 (6 mo ago)

Hotrod said:


> The razor was coming over a dune and so was the truck


How did you get this picture?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

7 year old post


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

2015..... let it go dude


----------



## Duster (Jul 8, 2020)

Good ole days when you could ride 4 wheelers in the dunes without morons like these ruining it for everyone. Thanks.


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

snapperlicious said:


> *Idiots*
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be driving on the dunes anyway. Way to f it up for everyone!


Yep.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jenjenkins4 said:


> These rules of no off-road vehicles were already in place before we had this accident! And it was the driver that decided to take a right turn and go up in the dunes. I was a passenger in the razr and came very close to loosing my life. And also no one is supposed to be in the dunes at all but if you must know the people in the truck were found at fault! FYI!


Sounds like 2 drivers were at fault if the dunes were off limits. I'd find new friends to hang out with.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Obviously I wasn't calling you a retard. Man, are we allowed to use, "retard" in 2022?


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Why do people keep resurrecting these fossil threads? Live and let DIE!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

these old post are from new users, likely BOTs and have killed this site for us … MODs can we please lock old post to keep this from happening?


----------



## Duster (Jul 8, 2020)

Muddskipper said:


> these old post are from new users, likely BOTs and have killed this site for us … MODs can we please lock old post to keep this from happening?


Scammers & bots are running rampant in the classifieds. They message you nonstop if you place a WTB ad. It's always users that signed up within the last hour, and ask you to email them at an address that makes no sense.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sigh


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Unlike MANY other threads, this one appears to be resurrected to address/update the original information/posts in the original thread. Agree, most old ones that are dug up are from scammers/BOTs.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Muddskipper said:


> these old post are from new users, likely BOTs and have killed this site for us … MODs can we please lock old post to keep this from happening?


In a lot of, or maybe most cases, they are bots or spammers, yes. If every one of us would just click on the set of three dots in the upper right-hand corner of the BOT's post and report them without responding, it would speed up the process of removing them from the site


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Didn't know about the three dots thing
Just slapped one on the e cig post above.


----------

